# thekuntawman's issue with "kali"



## thekuntawman (Jun 23, 2003)

i am locking this thread after i post it, becuase i only want to say something and get heard.

a lot of people are upset at my issue with kali, and even some people i like. BUT

i have said probably *10*  times or more, but no one looks like they are hearing me, but its not the USE of kali, I USE IT!!! it is the association of some ancient art many who claim to have that skipped over the 300 years it was called "arnis" or "eskrima", or somebodys KALI is the ancient art we read about, or that the art of KALI is different from arnis eskrima.

if you say, kali, arnis and eskrima are the same thing, then its no problem. if you say you use KALI because it has no spanish root, then no problem (but if you call yourself FILIPINO it has some kind of european root too). so maybe its an old name for the arts and you dont like arnis eskrima, no problem. if you say you use KALI because it sound better, no problem to!

i do not argue against using the word KALI, only when you make up things to go along with your use of KALI.

-kamay + lihok (not "kamut")

-shortening of the word "karis/kris" (pronounciation "KALIS")

-that art of KALI thats in the books? well it died out, except through me! i teach kali, so if you want the REAL kali and not arnis eskrima....

-passed down in secret from father to son, even though i learned arnis from leo gaje/florendo visitacion/any presas/dong cuesta/diony canete/etc. this is disrespectful from the true orgin of your FMA knowledge.

some people say they choose to say kali, no problem. but dont lie about it to make yourself look more "authentic". 

some people stick to what there teachers tell them. no problem, if thats what you believe. but like i said, i only object when there is some attemtps to fool non-FMA people.

stop putting words in my mouth.

with respect,
ktm

if you would like to argue with me, cuss me out, insult, please email or pm, please do not do it here.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 23, 2003)

Only MT moderators and admins have the ability to lock/unlock threads.

Cthulhu
-MT Admin.-


----------

